# Lets see you "beam" cutter set-ups



## SRT-Tech (Jan 9, 2007)

am planning on building a simple nail on sawguide, or beam guide, for rough cutting sqaure beams. Was thinking of a 10 foot 2 x 4, with attachment holes on each end, and a UHMW plastic strip ont he cutting side, for the saw to glide along.

would like to see some pics of your setups first, to get some ideas...



planning on getting the beam amchine attachment, but for now keeping it simple...


----------



## tawilson (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't have any pics now, I can take some later. But here is the site for the Haddon Lumbermaker I bought many a years ago, and there is a nice little sketch of it that may help.
http://www.haddontools.com/
What you can't see in the sketch are the 3 set screws on the back of the U-shaped bracket that clamp onto the bar.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 19, 2007)

^ thanks, intersting lil add on.

got my Beam Machine today, LOVE IT. portable, works very well, beats freehand milling (although i can consistenly cut a straight line freehand...). I was happy to support a fellow BC'er as well (the BM is made locally)


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2007)

where did you get the beam machine, I live in Victoria, and interested in one. Whats the smallest piece of lumber you can make with it.

Thanks

Will


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

^ go here: http://www.beammachine.com/ and give Ted a call or email. He will ship you one out for around $38.95 CDN. Great guy. got mine in about 4 days here on the Mainland.

smallest piece of lumber i cut so far has been a 12.5" x 12.5" x50' (cut "slightly" larger (.5") to allow for drying shrinkage) douglas fir beam. 

oops, you said smallest...a 2" x 4" x 2' long piece of pine, for a small window ledge.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2007)

sweet thanks, looks good. Thats a good deal. Will be fun to try out. Do you need a different kind of chain for milling? Square cut tooth I heard??

Thanks

Will


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

Ted says to use a standard 2x4, there will be a small gap in between the inside of the BEAM CUTTER rail and the 2x4....but you can close that gap up with a long strip of UHMW plastic fastened to the sides (stick on strips, on the inside of the beam machine siderails) ...it allows the beam machine to slide along the 2x4 oooooooh sooooo smooothly.......i'd post a pic...but i inadvertantly left behind me 2x4 at the woodlot....DOH!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, how about the chain for the saw, square tooth?? How do you make your first cut?? with a round log and the 2x4, how much waste wood is generated by this machine. 

Thanks allot


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

i just use my standard chain, works fine (for me). I have used chisel chain sharpedned at 10 degrees insted of the normal 35 deg, it is smoother, but i like rough cut finish...

Waste? no more, no less than any other mill or attachment (or freehand cutting for that matter). Make youself some woody wedges, you can place the 2x4 closer to the edge then. 

you will need long wood screws (fat ones) or nails, a screwdriver or hammer, and holes drilled in the 2x4 (about every 1'). that and the beammachine, and tyour saw, and thats it.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool, Im gona order one up, thanks for the info. Cant wait to test it out.

Will


----------



## hautions11 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my $29 ebay chinese knock-off beam machine works fine to quatersaw oak.








Some of the boards







Not as accurate as my Alaskan, but works great for a few cuts.


----------



## treemendous (Jan 23, 2007)

*mill*

we're on the same page.
I've had a beam machine for years but only use it occaisionally. I have a woodmizer at home in Langley. 

How do you guys haul out your beams (cants)? I'm still looking for a cheap timber carrier for those back yard deals.

I'd like to find a local guy into chainsaw milling and trade some logs for some beer. I hate bucking really nice logs into firewood because I have to get it out.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 23, 2007)

^ i haul em out with the truck. Cut em on site, tether strap or old rope around the end, comeAlong them into the truck, or just lift em in. 

HAUTIONS11, nice pics! what kind of chain you running? sure is smooooth compared to my rough cut cants and slabs.....are you "pulling the saw and beammachine" along the 2x4 or dogging er down and swiveling the bar into the wood? I cant seem to get a smooth finish, just roughcut with chain marks.....


----------



## hautions11 (Jan 24, 2007)

I rock the saw and have trouble with saw marks as well. The Alaskan is much smother. I use the beam machine to Quarter logs, trim cants etc, where finish is not as critical.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 24, 2007)

I know ive read it here, but what kind of chain ARE you using, hautions? the ash I've seen does look very smooth and nicely cut. I've been tinkering around lately but I want to get a reel of something once I've tried out a few different brands of rip chain.


----------



## hautions11 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry, I use Baileys and I grind my own that are real similar to the Baileys grind. They are a sponsor here and sell loops for 20 cents per link which is a great price.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh well. Bailey's is all I've used up to this point. I have a couple loops of the "regular" 3/8" and one of the 3/8" low pro. Anybody ese?? THanks. 

BTW, sorry to derail the thread. I've personally got a mini-mill as well, but I've only used it a couple times. Like a couple people have said already, I also get a lot of saw cutting marks, and can't keep the saw perfectly straight for the whole cut. and end up with a little wobble.


----------



## gunnarfan (Jan 27, 2007)

I was talking about milling with an engineer at the university... as I like borrowing ideas and trying homespun versions. He's got a Mobile dimension setup at his house with the three blades and a 67 horse Volkswagon engine.. boards come out to the operator on the return.. Nothing you can haul with a 4 wheeler though. 

Was looking at some smaller Mahoe mills from New Zealand for ideas too....

think I might have worked out a rig by parting out an Ariens sno thrower. No fooling... will post when successful. Not sure If i'll set that up for band or circular. for this discussion I'd say circular would work for what i'm proposing. kind of depends on which way you want to gear the thing up to drive itself determines that.. hint hint...
oh what can be done with a vertical motor and railing..


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 27, 2007)

i'm going to be making a small mill at some point, using a 6.5 HP Honda small engine, a 40" chainsaw bar mounted on a movable rail, and a couple of gears/roller chains to move the chain sprocket. Something like that....  I want to mount it on my heavy duty steel truck rack, so i can just drive to the woods and feed small cants thru it.


----------



## smitty12 (Jan 27, 2007)

I recently bought the hud-son boardmaster. I originally bought it to mill boards with...(boardmaster....) But, it's not sophisticated enough for that. It does work well for making beams.


----------



## 00juice (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the haddon lumber maker. It works pretty well. It has the option of using set screws or bolts to hold it on. I found that the set screws don't work all that well. I bought mine for $40 on Ebay. Although, they often go for more. MSRP is like $90. Nice product, built well.


----------

